# Pop-ups



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

This site is bombarding me with pop-ups. I'm getting some menu popping up on the left that I've closed multiple times. Too bad for me, everytime I try to do anything it pops back up. Now I'm also getting some video add pop up in the lower left corner. I hate this. Can I get it to stop?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

we don't have pop-up ads on this site. Next time it happens pleas take a screen shot and post it here. 

HB


----------

